# Timing issue. New cement floor. How long until we can tile?



## Subtitle (1 Dec 2010)

Mr S and myself have decided we need a kitchen overhaul. So we will be gutting our kitchen totally.
We are getting a new (cement) kitchen floor laid mid January and I was wondering how long does it take for the floor to be ready for tiling? 
I want to try and not have it going on any longer than necessary, if possible.
All advice and tips appreciated thanks


----------



## JoeRoberts (4 Dec 2010)

Our builder said one week for each cm of scread.


----------



## pjmcke (4 Dec 2010)

*screed curing*

Hi,
I'm about to start tiling next week. That is 7 weeks since it was poured in a new build. But this weather the drying of the screed is very slow so 7 weeks is a little ambitious. I have some mild heating (fireplace) on now but in general for a 3 inch screed you are looking at 3 months.
On a side note i wouldn't dare putting in wood flooring or doors until the heating is on. So for me it will be another 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Subtitle (5 Dec 2010)

Oh Gawd, I was hoping for a quicker turnover
Oh well, might as well get used to camping out for a few weeks then

Thank you both for taking the time to reply


----------



## Sconhome (5 Dec 2010)

The floor will be dry enough to walk on within 24-36 hours but requires time for the chemical reaction to cure the concrete or screed from the centre out.

Curing agents can be mixed with screeds and concrete which chemically increase the rate of curing. In general as above 1 week per cm of cover is required. You can cut this drastically using these compounds, it will also cure harder.

They are normally used in commercial applications to reduce time waiting for curing allowing projects to run to a tighter schedule.

I know of a company called Floor Technic (s?) that can offer this service. I am sure there are others.


----------



## Subtitle (5 Dec 2010)

That is very helpful Sconhome, I'll check that out.


----------



## nediaaa (9 Dec 2010)

You should leave the floor a week to dry naturally then put in a dehumidifier, close the windows, seal the room and this should reduce the drying time to 3 weeks in total. Remember to empty the buckets of water


----------



## nediaaa (9 Dec 2010)

Just to add I have a company with experience in this area and this is a common problem for us


----------



## missdaisy (9 Dec 2010)

We were told 6 weeks and were advised against getting dehumidifiers to speed up the process.


----------



## Sconhome (9 Dec 2010)

Dehumidifier will suck the moisture off the surface of the concrete. The core will remain moist and will release the moisture only after the chemical reaction in the cement, sand & water is complete.

It may appear to speed the process up but you run the risk of a high core humidity and a below normal surface humidity which is going to cause problems. 

The idea is that the concrete stabilizes at the ambient humidity levels for your locality. Then it is safe to floor. EG beside sea or large body of water will have a higher relative humidity to a house on a hill.

Either wait the recommended time or add a catalyst to the reaction.


----------



## changes (12 Dec 2010)

I copied this crom the tilerforum UK:

Building regs are 1 day for every 1mm of depth. That is however under normal drying/curing conditions.​


----------

